# Guide to the Forum: Google style



## lazersteve

*UPDATED New and Improved Search Results via Googlebot!*
All,

I've embarked on a mission to index the forum by subject matter. I worked out some flexible search criteria which will allow anyone to quickly retrieve all posts under a selected set of keywords. The search criteria are not perfected yet, but I will modify them as I get more time. I designed this to assist the members in finding all relative information to a given subject. I will be working on the links herein as time permits. If anyone has a suggested topic or link to add to this 'Guide' please PM me with your suggestions. This Guide will self evolve as the forum is updated by members. Here's what I've got so far:



*You can click on all the subjects to get the search results pertaining to them.*

*Safety Tips*
Fumes
Hoods
Scrubbers
Safety Equipment
Eye Protection
Hand Protection
Face Protection







*Acids*




Nitric Acid
How to Make Nitric Acid

Hydrochloric Acid
Hydrochloric Acid Concentration

Sulfuric Acid
Sulfuric Acid Concentrated


*Processing Methods*
Aqua Regia (a.k.a= AR, Royal Water, koingswasser)
Aqua Regia Recipie

Acid Peroxide (a.k.a= AP, HCl+H2O2)
Crockpot
Crockpot
Acid Bleach (a.k.a= HCl-Cl, Clorox)
Iodine Leach
Electrolytic Cell
Butyl Diglyme (a.k.a=BDG, DBC, Glyme)
Mercury
Inquartation

*General Scrap*
Cpu's or Processors
Fingers
Memory Stick
Boards
Solder Mask

Pins
Rhodium
Platinum
Rhodium
Silver
Karat Jewelry
Gold Filled
Catalytics

*Melting*
Crucibles
Melting Dish
Cupels
Torch
Kiln and Oven
Flux
Borax
Molds

*Testing*
Silver
Gold
Palladium
Platinum
Rhodium


More to come...

Steve


----------



## greentea

Pretty slick, Steve. Thanks!


----------



## markqf1

Now we can actually (use) those links again.
Lucky for me, I had already printed alot of the info.
Thanks Steve, Great!


----------



## Fournines

Great work Steve!

This should be given a more permanent/prominent location on the board somewhere for easy access...


----------



## Anonymous

lazersteve said:


> *UPDATED New and Improved Search Results via Googlebot!*
> All,
> 
> I've embarked on a mission to index the forum by subject matter. I worked out some flexible search criteria which will allow anyone to quickly retrieve all posts under a selected set of keywords. The search criteria are not perfected yet, but I will modify them as I get more time. I designed this to assist the members in finding all relative information to a given subject. I will be working on the links herein as time permits. If anyone has a suggested topic or link to add to this 'Guide' please PM me with your suggestions. This Guide will self evolve as the forum is updated by members. Here's what I've got so far:
> 
> 
> 
> *You can click on all the subjects to get the search results pertaining to them.*
> 
> *Safety Tips*
> Fumes
> Hoods
> Scrubbers
> Safety Equipment
> Eye Protection
> Hand Protection
> Face Protection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Acids*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nitric Acid
> How to Make Nitric Acid
> 
> Hydrochloric Acid
> Hydrochloric Acid Concentration
> 
> Sulfuric Acid
> Sulfuric Acid Concentrated
> 
> 
> *Processing Methods*
> Aqua Regia (a.k.a= AR, Royal Water, koingswasser)
> Aqua Regia Recipie
> 
> Acid Peroxide (a.k.a= AP, HCl+H2O2)
> Crockpot
> Crockpot
> Acid Bleach (a.k.a= HCl-Cl, Clorox)
> Iodine Leach
> Electrolytic Cell
> Butyl Diglyme (a.k.a=BDG, DBC, Glyme)
> Mercury
> Inquartation
> 
> *General Scrap*
> Cpu's or Processors
> Fingers
> Memory Stick
> Boards
> Solder Mask
> 
> Pins
> Rhodium
> Platinum
> Rhodium
> Silver
> Karat Jewelry
> Gold Filled
> Catalytics
> 
> *Melting*
> Crucibles
> Melting Dish
> Cupels
> Torch
> Kiln and Oven
> Flux
> Borax
> Molds
> 
> *Testing*
> Silver
> Gold
> Palladium
> Platinum
> Rhodium
> 
> 
> More to come...
> 
> Steve



quoted for usefulness and brilliance. thank you.


----------



## Anonymous

This is what i'v been looking for thank steve any other places to look to get started( like a book for dummies) :mrgreen:


----------



## lazersteve

Jonky,

Have you followed the Guided Tour Link below?

Steve


----------

